# Ocean Princess,OFFSHORE WRECK FISHING - EVERY SATURDAY



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

this information from Ocean Princess website:
http://www.theoceanprincess.com/

Every Saturday in January and February we will fish the deepwater wrecks. The first trip will sail on Jan.8. Also, Jan 15, 22, 29, and February 5, 12, 19 & 26. These trips will sail at 5AM and return about 5PM. The boat will be limited to 30 Passengers. This will make for plenty of deck space, comfort and no tangles. The fare is $125 per person. You will need to reserve a spot in advance. You can pay the fare the morning of the trip. To reserve your spot simply email us your name, address, phone #, and the date of the trip you would like to go on. Also tell us how many people in your party. You will receive confirmation back thru e-mail for your reservations.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Talapia


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

*Anyone Else Going?*

First Offshore trip is on Saturday
8 Jan 05. The number of folks will 
be limited to 30 which should be
great. Anybody else thinking
about going?


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*i don't have to go VA Rude inlet to winter seabass fishing any more!*

i have reservation on jan-8.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I have reservations for 3 on 8 Jan also.
I wonder why the first trip is on 8 Jan?

The Super Sport II out of Rudee has 
their first trip on 8 Jan also. The 
1st of Jan is a Saturday, so that 
would seem to be perfect.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Didn't want to start a new thread but did you guys see the tog that was caught on The MS last weekend???


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

How was it guys? I was on the Bass Barn charter aboard the Jamaica on Tues. I could have limited but I was throwing back legal 13-14 inch fish at first because I was anticipating an all out bail of big knuckleheads. I should have been less picky. I ended up with 10 bass and 3 ling(2 large ones) in the box half being truely large the others in the 14 inch range. The biggest must have been about 7lbs...this I an estimate based on holding it up to the 2nd place bass in the pool that went 7.5. First place went to a small pollock. I had a couple 5 and 6 pounders also. In all the trip was great with good company, but the fishing was a little slower than usual for this time of year. I am used to bailing 4-6pounders and an easy limit. It was well worth the money though. It would have been even more worth it if I did not pull the hook on a pollock at the surface! I might of taken some of the jackpot home with me. Hope you guys had a good trip lets here some results.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Good to see your still fishing Jamie*

That is some nice pullage there. Hope things are going well on the home front for you. I will be back in the states tomorrow for a couple weeks. Unfortunately It is not a business or pleasure trip.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Jason,*

Let a brother know whats up?.....Hat


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I hope all is well Jason.

Where is the report guys?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke, 

I did not go on the OC Princess Offshore
Trip. The trip looked promising
at first with great reports coming in
then the reports started getting
worst and worst as the time went
on. I opted to go tog fishing
this past weekend instead. I think 
that I will have to save my offshore
seabass money for VA beach 
after all. I am working a tile fish
trip for the mid to end of Jan out
there right now. On our tile
trip in Oct of this year, we caught
about 60 plus giant seabass as 
"by-catch" in addition to all the 
huge tile fish that we wanted.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

The trip on the Ocean Princess was cancelled...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks, figured as much with the 
offshore forecast. Were you 
scheduled to go?


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

No, but I know others that were...

The Big J went and killed a buncha bigguns


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

talapia,

Let me know about the tile trip.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Mike,*

Did they ever answer your last e-mail?  If they won't answer, it dosn't say much for that boat and IMO seems like a wast of time.  I'm game if they ever get their sh*t together. Of course that depends on Henrys report too. ....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Guy's you are not getting this trip confused
with the Super Sport Headboat out of 
Rudee are you? I take a charter out
of Rudee for the tile. They only take
two hours to make it offshore vs 5 hrs
for the headboat, plus you can sleep 
inside on couches on the way out vs
being crammed along with 50+ other folks
in a cabin. You save 3 hrs of fishing time
each way, so you get 6 hrs of extra
fishing time also. He fishes some 
rough bottom about 50 to 60 miles out.
Cost is about 200 per person for six people
but it is worth it for the comfort and the 
extra fishing time.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Talapia*

Thats what I been waiting for ......So when is the trip and keep me in mind if you need another fisherman


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Talapia*

I'd be up for that short run outta Rudee. We oughta get a group together and do it.

Question ... I am not a regular smoker, but most of you know that I will bum Al's (or anyones) smokes when I am fishing, but I can't take a tight cabin with 25 guys choking down Marlboro Reds.

It would be great to sleep and be comfortable on the way out, but is it like going into a smokey bar?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Axon/Big Rad/HighCap56, 

I'll hook it up. Will have to be around
late Feb/early Mar for this trip. The Tile 
bite all winter but Feb/Mar is the best month
so they say. The trip notice will be
short notice, I check the 7 day weather
forecast in the winter before scheduling
any trips now, it is not perfect but it 
cuts down on bad weather cancellations
by at least half. I will also open it up
to any other P&S folks to fill up whatever
spots are left.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm in!*

Henry I'm in, hook it up!  Dose the boat you charter have a website? Ifso, please post a link to it. ....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Here ya go!

http://frogpilesportfishing.com/boatinfo.html

The fish we will be catching are the 
blue line tile fish (the ones we caught
averaged 2 - 8 pounds) and golden
tile fish (the big boys, averaged 15 - 20
pounds). And of course those
pesky jumbo seabass! 

Clyde, did I send you photo's of 
my tile trip from Oct? Cannot remember.
Do not think that I ever posted them
on P&S. I will do that at work tommorow.
If you go to the photo section of the 
web site there is one pic of a golden 
tile fish on there though. They all 
seemed to be about that size.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in ...

Would you post a link to a Tile Fish?

Don't know that I have seen anything other than a drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We had almost all of the seabass and blue
line tile cleaned at Rudee inlet because
there was no way they would fit into 
two coolers with ice. We brought home
two coolers one with the golden tile
(whole) and one with fillets.


Here are some pics of fish from my 
Oct trip:

My wife with a golden tile
http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/6/49/7/749069187105_0_ALB.jpg

My wife with another golden tile:
http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/75/73/4/473759187105_0_ALB.jpg

The wife bringing one of the tiles up from
the depths:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/26/67/3/367269187105_0_ALB.jpg 

Wife with a nice blue fish caught from
400 feet down???? 

http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/74/36/3/336749187105_0_ALB.jpg 

Inside of boat:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/14/38/5/538149187105_0_ALB.jpg 

Me with two of my fish:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/7/80/1/180079187105_0_ALB.jpg 

Arriving at the fishing grounds:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos882/1/97/12/71/31/7/731711297105_0_ALB.jpg 

One pile of fish getting ready to be cleaned:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos915/1/87/91/6/29/3/329069187105_0_ALB.jpg 

Another pic of the inside of the boat:

http://images.ofoto.com/photos881/1/97/12/82/35/8/835821297105_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am going to start a new thread
on this Tile Fishing Trip. Please
respond on that thread as this
thread was originally started by
bumsrim and I did not mean to 
take it over.


----------

